# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Обновление 1С 7,7 УСН

## chopikus

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, где найти обновление 1С 7,7 УСН . Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, где найти обновление 1С 7,7 УСН . Заранее спасибо.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%98!/page45

----------

